# Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Hallo Community,

Crucial hat für sein MX100 Serie das Firmware Update MU02 veröffentlicht. 
Es wurden Verbesserungen an der Performance und Ansprechzeit vorgenommen, Stabilitätsprobleme behoben und die Effizienz gesteigert, bei zu schwachen SATA Signal.
Unteranderem wurde auch die fehlerhafte Ausgabe von Informationen über verschobenen Sektoren behoben.
Die Release Note verrät das es sich um das gleiche Update handelt, was auch für die Crucial M550 Serie im Januar erschienen ist.



Verbesserte Stabilität, Effizienz und Leistung während des Wechsels zwischen Aktivitätsmodi 
Verbessertes Verhalten in Umgebungen mit instabilen Netzteilen 
Verbessertes Verhalten in Umgebungen, die Probleme mit der Qualität des SATA-Signals haben 
Verbesserte Reaktionszeit für SMART-Lesebefehle 
Korrektur der Verarbeitung von Fehlern für NCQ-Trim-Befehle 
Korrektur der Ausgabe des SMART-Parameters 5 (Reallocated Sectors Count) 

*Es gibt zwei Methoden das Update durchzuführen!*

Einmal über das Crucial Live-Update Tool storage-executive-de | European Union (Euros) aus dem Windows heraus, Stehende Internet Verbindung vorrausgesetzt!
Crucial Empfiehlt diese Methode und ich auch, im Prinzip ist das nur ein Automatisches Update der Firmware, was mit dem ISO Abbild manuell gemacht werden muss.
*Vorteil: *
- spart ein Rohling sowie das manuelle Booten vom jenem oder von einem USB Stick
-läuft Automatisch durch 
-funktioniert mit allen Crucial SSD's bis zur M4 runter, auch wenn verschiedene Modelle im PC stecken
-sehr umfangreich

*Nachteil: *
-man muss Online sein

Oder manuell über ein bootfähiges ISO Abbild: support-ssd | European Union (Euros) welches von CD oder einem USB Stick aus gestartet werden kann.
Für Linux- und OS-X-Nutzer ist das die einzige Möglichkeit das Firmware Update einzuspielen.

*Vorteil: *
-Offline Update möglich
-sicherste Methode

*Nachteil:*
-CD Rohling oder USB Stick benötig, 
-ISO muss auf CD gebrannt oder auf ein USB Stick kopieren werden 
-dauert länger als das Automatik Tool

*Wie bei allen Firmware-Updates, wird dringend Empfohlen,  dass Sie ein Backup oder Kopien aller wichtigen Dateien machen, bevor Sie  dieses Update aufspielen. 
Ein Firmware-Update ist ausschließlich ihr eigenes Risiko. **Wenn  dieses Update auf einem Notebook- durchgeführt wird, ist es dringend  empfohlen, das Netzteil zur Stromversorgung anzuschließen !!!

Quelle: homepage | European Union (Euros)*

MfG Bandicoot 

Edit: How to: http://eu.crucial.com/wcsstore/Cruc...e-update-instructions-client-ssd-03-09-15.pdf

Hier mal der Update Guide zum tool. Bitte auf Step 2 achten, es wird geprüft ob ein Update verfügbar ist
Ansonsten den Controller mal auf Standard AHCI umstellen und nochmal starten!

*Update 17:30 Uhr:* 



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die Firmware MU02 ist ab sofort wieder auf dem Server verfügbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Hab einen neues noch nicht mit Daten befülltes Crucial MX100 512 GB Version mit der ersten Firmwareversion(MU01) bei mir im PC.Habe frage zu Onlineupdating methode per Tool.Gibts da eine Statusanzeige während die neue Firmware eingelesen wird bei dem Tool,damit man bescheid weiß wann der prozess abgeschlossen ist?Hat es einfluß auf andere Hersteller SSD,s(Mushkin und Samsung Pro bei mir) während des updates?Und wielange dauert die Onlinemethode bis die neue Firmware draufgespielt würde und wie groß ist die Firmware-Datei,nicht das ich hier Stundenlang warten muß.
Hab bei Crucial noch nie eine Firmwareupdate gemacht und die SSD hab ich erst seid kurzem.

Danke für hilfreiche antworten


----------



## Metalic (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Danke dir! Wird gleich mal durchgeführt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Thanks, dann muss ich die SSD ja mal endlich verbauen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt bescheid das der Server von Crucial gerade nicht der schnellste ist,lade mir gerade das Tool/Zip-Datei runter.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Also mir sagt das Online-Tool, dass meine MX100 256 GB mit MU01 auf dem aktuellsten Stand sei


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Ja.bei mir auch so.Mit der Meldung alles sei auf dem aktuellsten Stand.Kann es sein das die neue Firmware noch nicht freigegeben wurden ist?


----------



## FrozenPie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ja.bei mir auch so.Mit der Meldung alles sei auf dem aktuellsten Stand.Kann es sein das die neue Firmware noch nicht freigegeben wurden ist?



Man kann sie sich schon manuell runterladen, aber wenn ich sie über das Tool manuell installieren will, krieg ich die Meldung "seems not to be a valid update-package" o.ä.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Hallo Leute hier mal der Update Guide zum Tool. Hab diesen in der News mal nachgetragen. 

How to: http://eu.crucial.com/wcsstore/Cruci...d-03-09-15.pdf

Bitte auf Step 2 achten, es wird geprüft ob ein Update verfügbar ist!
Ansonsten den Controller mal auf Standard AHCI umstellen und nochmal starten!
Ich hab bis jetzt 3 SSD's damit geflasht, es funktioniert auf jeden fall. Zur Not Manuell Durchführen, wer mit dem Tool Probleme hat.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Bitte auf Step 2 achten, es wird geprüft ob ein Update verfügbar ist!
> Ansonsten den Controller mal auf Standard AHCI umstellen und nochmal starten!



Steht auf AHCI und die Prüfung ergibt, dass kein Update verfügbar sei


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Das ja komisch, ich schau mal was es sein kann. Bis jetzt läuft das ohne murren. Kein Scheis! Eine SSD hab ich noch. Was sprechen die anderen. Habt ihr Probleme mit dem tool ?
Wenn nicht Probiere es später nochmal, aber das Update ist freigegeben seit gestern!


----------



## DARPA (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Flasht doch manuell, wer braucht schon so nen Tool.

Mach grad noch ein Backup, dann werd ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

So stimmt das Tool meldet jetzt das die MU01 Aktuell ist. Scheinbar ist das Update nicht mehr auf den Server. Heute Vormittag hat es geklappt mit der 1. MX100. meine 2. will er nicht.
Manuell funktioniert weiterhin! Bitte auf diese Methode ausweichen! 
Danke an *FrozenPie* 	 für die Info, im Netzt sind auch weiter Meldungen das ein Update via Tool nicht läuft.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Danke an *FrozenPie* 	 für die Info, im Netzt sind auch weiter Meldungen das ein Update via Tool nicht läuft.



Hoffen wir mal, dass sie das Update nicht aufgrund von Problemen mit der Firmware selbst wieder runter genommen haben (So wie bei Samsung)


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Die sind eh meister im Tot flashen. Das manuelle Update ist noch da zum Download. Schauen wir mal. THX fürs Feedback Leute.


----------



## Cross-Flow (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Hab zwar ne M550 aber trotzdem danke für den Thread. So bin ich überhaupt erst drauf gekommen das es für meine auch nen Update gibt


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Da läuft es Rund mit Tool, hab vor ner Std. meine M550 geflasht.


----------



## Cross-Flow (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Also kein destruktives Update? Daten muss man vorher nicht sichern?


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Sicher ist sicher! Aber ich hab prinzipell keine sensiblen Daten auf C: Manuell Updaten geht auch. Bis jetzt läuft es sonst wäre ich nicht Online.


----------



## goomStar (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Hm... meine MX100 sei mit dem MU01 "auf dem aktuellsten Stand" will mir dieses Storage-Tool versichern xD
Ich warte mal lieber mit dem manuell flashen, bis dazu mehr Infos raus sind xD


----------



## FrozenPie (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Die Firmware MU02 ist ab sofort wieder auf dem Server verfügbar


----------



## Bandicoot (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Echt läuft es jetzt, dann Test ich mal an. Was war den da los, hat der Ansturm die Server Überlastet. 
Da schreibt man einmal ne News.  
Dann ist es jetzt so wie es sein sollte, Feedback wie immer erwünscht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Gut davon zu hören  Werde diese mal auf meine beiden MX100 512gb im Desktop und Laptop aufspielen. Gilt das Firmware resp. die Software für die ganze Palette der Crucial/Micron Reihe? Habe noch eine M550 im Abverkauf bekommen. Diese verweilt als derzeitiger Datengrab im Tower.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## goomStar (13. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Update via Storage-Dingsi lief anstandslos durch, meine MX100 256GB läuft, keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, alles prima.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Danke für die News . Hat alles prima geklappt und läuft einwandfrei .


----------



## pascil (15. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Beim AS SSD Benchmark hat es aber bei 4K-64 Thrd komisch geflackert.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

toll, meine ist eingebrochen ....


----------



## D0pefish (15. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Die Leistungsänderungen sind eigebildeter und messtechnischer Natur, denn es gibt keine durch MU02.

btw
genausowenig wie es Leistungseinbußen durch ein RAID 0 gibt, alles versteckter Neid und dummes Gelaber (imho)


----------



## Bandicoot (16. März 2015)

*AW: Crucial MX100  Firmware MU02 verfügbar!*

Meine M550-512 ist auch etwas zurück gegangen, das ist aber so gering bei der Leistung, das merkt kein Schw... im Altag. 
Alles Gut, wichtiger waren die behobenen Probleme der MU01.
Außerdem war ich schwer vom Update Tool begeistert, das lief anstandlos, war bisher das stressfreieste Update einer SSD Firmware. Super das Micron Tool


----------

